# Aus Fenstern den Applet/Webstart-Hineweis entfernen



## sparrow (21. Jan 2007)

Hallo Forum.

Wenn ich ein Applet oder eine Webstart-Anwendung ausführe steht im oberen Bereich eines jeden Fensters (JFrame) das ich öffne der deutliche Hinweis darauf, dass es sich im ein von einem Applet oder einer Webstart-Anwendung geöffnetes Fenster handelt.

Ich suche eine Methode bei einr WebStart-Anwendung diesen Hinweis zu entfernen.

Beste Grüße 
Sparrow


----------



## L-ectron-X (21. Jan 2007)

Signiere dein Programm.


----------



## sparrow (21. Jan 2007)

L-ectron-X hat gesagt.:
			
		

> Signiere dein Programm.



Oh... und dann ist es weg?
Verdammt... da hätte ich auch drauf kommen können .....    :### 

Danke schön!


----------



## sparrow (21. Jan 2007)

Ich hab keine Ahnung ob das mit der Signatur geklappt hätte, aber ich habe gerade einmal durch die Einstellungen des Programms _javaws_ geschaut, und dort gibt es unter _Einstellungen_, _Security_ die Option _Sandbox-Warnbanner zeigen_.
Nimmt man hier den Haken raus klaptps auch mit den Nutzen des ganzen Raums des Festerns. Außerdem muss der Benutzer das bei sich erst umschalten, so gebe ich jedem Benutzer dei Möglichkeit selbst zu entscheiden und muss meine Anwendung nicht extra signieren.

Feine Sache 


Beste Grüße
Sparrow


----------

